

Were 11 Spanish Anarchists Arrested for Using Secure Email? - bruo
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/were-11-spanish-anarchists-arrested-for-using-secure-email

======
pjgomez
No, they were arrested accused of blowing up small bombs in ATMs. Extracted
from the ruling ([http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sociedad/prision-
para...](http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sociedad/prision-para-los-
detenidos-operacion-pandora-3784221))

"From the investigation of the coordinated anarchyst groups, it is derived
that their members might be the alleged authors of several attacks with home
made explosive artifacts in all the national territory"

Whether they are guilty of those charges or not, is of course a completely
different matter.

~~~
bruo
The thing is, to use a 'secure email' or having a book named 'against
democracy' is not proof of enough to relate them to those attacks.

at this point, to use a secure email and having that book was enough reason to
put them in jail because of those attacks.

in chile the same thing happened, 14 people were arrested under similar
charges (possessions of books and even a guns and roses posters). they spent
years in prison while the trial was setted up and investigated. they were
found not guilty 3 times...

they are currently in jail because they have the book against democracy and
they use a secure email. if they are guilty or not, it will be resolved later
on a trial. but they can spend years in prison without the trial be made.

